# Some of my pond fish



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a pic of some of my pond fish taken last year. They are much bigger now. I will try and get another pic of them now and it was raining that day LOL









And my pond when it froze over last year. I keep bugging hubby to have a pond liner and a bigger pond.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

wow lovely fish.. i know someone who has a free standing pond with fish in. it looks real good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovely fish and i love your pond


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

The picture where its froze over looks quite impressive, when i first looked (and untill i read the bit under it) i thought it had a fogger in it  it looks like it should be in Harry potter :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a pond in my backyard! All of my fish end up eaten by raccoons. -sniff sniff-:frown5:


----------



## robinson2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

That is a very cool tank


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Ace pond


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

thumbs up!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I<3Snakes said:


> I have a pond in my backyard! All of my fish end up eaten by raccoons. -sniff sniff-:frown5:


You have my sympathy, cats made off with my 5" Koi.... :cryin:


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> You have my sympathy, cats made off with my 5" Koi.... :cryin:


that's just sad... darn cats. :angry:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!! Your pond is great


----------

